
Show HN: Ereb – Cron with web interface and Slack notifications - nimdraug
https://github.com/kosyanmedia/ereb
======
nimdraug
I was always frustrated by system crond. If you have to run a lot of cron
tasks on your server, you understand my problem. No web interface, no history,
no _good_ notifications, nothing. I tried several projects like Minicron and
Juicebox, but always have some troubles and bugs.

Then I decided to make my own, lightweight and easy installable. After almost
a year of development I wanna show it someone else! It's still rather ugly,
but it works. We use in production and make thousands of task runs. And it has
Slack notification about failed tasks :)

Honestly I have absolutely no idea how to make proper open source products.
But my company had a problem and I solved it with ereb. Hopefully someone have
the same problem and ereb can help there, too.

Any kind of feedback is really welcome, even "hey, dude, it's bullshit, no one
need it".

Thanks

------
gizmogwai
I don't know... Jenkins?

I mean, it is battle tested, has all the features you mention, plus pipeline
of tasks, is extensible, can be clustered if needed, and, as a bonus, can
serve as a CI as well.

The only downside I see could be the memory footprint, or the fact that you
might despise Java.

~~~
nimdraug
Mm, was always thinking that Jenkins is a perfect tool for build automation,
deploy or CI. And it really looks like overkill for our problem. We don't need
pipelines, only single tasks like data aggregation, sending notifications,
transferring data. So I tried to make a really simple solution. But thanks for
mentioning Jenkinks, never thought about it that way

